# Need some advice on .22 pistols



## Amateur13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey everyone.

Ok so my boyfriend has been wanting to get a .22 pistol for the two of is to shoot together. I'm thinking about getting him one for Christmas but I really don't know that much about guns so I need some advice. He's been looking at High Standards, but those are a bit above my price range lol. I'd like to stay around the $300 range. I've been doing some research and have been leaning towards a Ruger MKIII target of a S&W 22a-1. I would really love some opinions and feedback to help me make a decision. I'm not set on getting one of those too either. I'm open to suggestions, just want to stay around $300 . Thanks!


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

$300.00 dollars sounds a little lite. Are you looking at brand new pistols?

Every couple of months I shoot a 22 rimfire match with a group of other shooters at one of my gun clubs. They're very good with their 22 LR pistols, too! What has always stood out for me is the fact that these fellows take 22 rimfire matches very seriously; AND every single one of them (except me) uses one form, or another of either a Sturm-Ruger, or Volquartsen/Ruger 22 LR pistol. I guess these pistols start at somewhere around $600.00 dollars and go all the way up, 'into the stratosphere' after that. (There are $15/18 hundred dollar pistols on the firing line!) `

Now, you certainly don't need one of these outstanding rimfire pistols in order to target shoot with your boyfriend; the point is that you can't go wrong with a 22 LR pistol made by Sturm-Ruger. Here, my only suggestion would be to try to get one with a, 'bull barrel'. I would, also, suggest that you stay away from any pistol made by any company other than either Sturm-Ruger, or Browning. (Unless, of course, you want one of Smith & Wesson's high quality $1,500.00 22 LR pistols.)

In my opinion, THIS would be a perfect choice for you to make! The other way to go for a quality-built 22 rimfire pistol is, HERE. Either way you can't go wrong! (Suggest you also pick up, at least, one extra magazine - OK!)

Just so you know, this is one of the 22 LR pistols I regularly shoot. When I compete I use it with 5 extra magazines: 
http://imageshack.us/a/img850/1757/k4wq.jpg (It's a Smith & Wesson Model 41.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Nope, $300.00 isn't going to provide you much of a choice. And, more than likely, it's going to limit you to a used handgun. 

That's not to say that you can't find something out there, but you're going to have to be careful as to what you look at. You said that you don't know much about guns. You really need to have someone who does know about guns, accompany you when you go looking. Don't take that on by yourself. 

Save up more money, find someone who knows guns, and buy something that is of good quality.


----------



## Amateur13 (Nov 14, 2013)

I watched a video on the S&W 41 and heard great things about it. If I had the money, that's what I would get. Thanks for your input. I've been looking at new and used pistols. I haven't set my limit right at the $300 mark, I just don't want to get too far up there considering this gun is just going to be used for target shooting. I have a little leeway, so if you have any other suggestions, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have several Ruger MKII's. A couple of them have been_ *Volquartsen'ized*_. That is to say, they have had numerous parts on them up-graded, as to make them as best a gun that they can be.

I don't own a MKIII, but have heard enough owners say that they wish they they had bought the MKII, for a variety of reasons. If you get a chance, look at the Ruger MKII or MKIII. They're built like a tank and will last you for many years to come. In the right hand(s), they're as accurate as any .22LR handgun that you can buy. Me, I prefer the stainless steel models. Much more durable and weather-proof.

Good quality .22's tend to hold their value as the years go by, as long as they've been properly cared for. Chances are good, whatever you pay for one, you'll get most, if not all your money back, years down the road, if you should decide to sell.

Go on GunBroker and do a search of the Ruger's and you'll find a wide variety of models and prices.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Amateur13 said:


> I watched a video on the S&W 41 and heard great things about it. If I had the money, that's what I would get. Thanks for your input. I've been looking at new and used pistols. I haven't set my limit right at the $300 mark, I just don't want to get too far up there considering this gun is just going to be used for target shooting. I have a little leeway, so if you have any other suggestions, I'd love to hear them.


You're addressing me, correct? Did you click on the links in my above reply?



> In my opinion, THIS would be a perfect choice for you to make! The other way to go for a quality-built 22 rimfire pistol is, HERE. Either way you can't go wrong! (Suggest you also pick up, at least, one extra magazine - OK!)


I've given you the best purchase advice I know how to offer; and, no, I really don't think a pistol like my Model 41 would be the, 'right gun' for your described use. Either a Ruger Mark III, 22/45; or a Buckmark with a heavy barrel sounds like a perfect first pistol for you; AND, the quality is sufficiently high enough that you won't need to trade it in as soon as you're able!

Whatever you decide make sure you get a pistol with, at least, a 5 inch barrel. You know about on-line sellers like Gunbroker.com, right!

Browning Buckmark for Sale ? Buy a Browning Buckmark Online at GunBroker.com

Ruger 22 45 for Sale - Buy Ruger 22 45 Online at GunBroker.com

(With the Ruger 22's I suggest you limit your choices to either the Mark III, or 22/45 pistols.)


----------



## Amateur13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Glock Doctor said:


> You're addressing me, correct? Did you click on the links in my above reply?
> 
> I've given you the best purchase advice I know how to offer; and, no, I really don't think a pistol like my Model 41 would be the, 'right gun' for your described use. Either a Ruger Mark III, 22/45; or a Buckmark with a heavy barrel sounds like a perfect first pistol for you; AND, the quality is sufficiently high enough that you won't need to trade it in as soon as you're able!
> 
> ...


I did not realize those were links. Sorry . Thanks!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

You might want to consider the Ruger SR22, I bought mine new for $329, nice little gun, small, light and fun to shoot.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

I picked up a 22LR revolver at a local gun show for under $300 out the door. It's just a target pistol and it's mostly for loaner use in my classes. Fun little piece but I don't expect much from it.

It's an H&R 834 circa 1984. Nine rounds in the cylinder and very smooth action once I cleaned it up. All in, I spent $280. Probably paid a little too much as it only blue books for $190 but when you factor in the dinky holster he gave me ($10 value) and the $35 transfer fee, I really only paid $235. Guy made $45 bucks on his old revolver, I got my loaner/classroom revolver. Win-win


----------



## Amateur13 (Nov 14, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I have several Ruger MKII's. A couple of them have been_ *Volquartsen'ized*_. That is to say, they have had numerous parts on them up-graded, as to make them as best a gun that they can be.
> 
> I don't own a MKIII, but have heard enough owners say that they wish they they had bought the MKII, for a variety of reasons. If you get a chance, look at the Ruger MKII or MKIII. They're built like a tank and will last you for many years to come. In the right hand(s), they're as accurate as any .22LR handgun that you can buy. Me, I prefer the stainless steel models. Much more durable and weather-proof.
> 
> ...


I think I've decided on the Ruger 22/45 Stainless. When I look on gunbroker and other sites some say they are bull barrel and others don't. Can anyone tell me what this means?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Bull barrels are thicker barrels and a bit heaver, which cuts down recoil.


----------



## Amateur13 (Nov 14, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> Bull barrels are thicker barrels and a bit heaver, which cuts down recoil.


So I should try to get one that has a bull barrel?


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

A great answer was also on Yahoo's "Answers" pages:

Bull is suggestive of something large, thick and strong. A bull barrel is one that's cylindrical along is whole length and does not taper. The purpose is to minimize the effects of barrel vibration on accuracy. Bull barrels can either be fluted or non-fluted. The flutes remove some of the weight while maintaining stiffness. They can aid in cooling the barrel.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080312050431AAfet6R


----------



## rdstrain49 (Dec 13, 2012)

Amateur13, you have received advice on your intended purchase, most of it pretty good. The one thing nobody has mentioned is the legality of the purchase. In many jurisdictions you may not purchase a weapon for another person, that is called a straw purchase, and can get you into very serious trouble. Before checking out the weapons, you should check out the legality of your purchase.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Generally speaking, bull barrels are somewhat higher priced. And, as others have mentioned, they are also heavier. That may or may not be a good thing, depending upon the buyer and what he/she wants. 

Bull barrels are nice, but not mandatory.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The Ruger is a tough, long lasting .22 pistol, but a little tougher to break down and put back together. The S&W is a good pistol, and a little easier to clean and put back together. Browning makes a nice .22 pistol called the Buckmark, and they are nice pistols too. Beretta makes one called the Neos, and I had one for about two years and it ran strong for me. It is also easy to break down and put back together for cleaning. There are others, and some are better than others, but the ones I listed are probably the ones I consider the best for long-term plinking. Good luck.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll give you a suggestion that you might want to followup. Smith and Wesson has a little .22LR pistol that is not only a lot of fun but emulates their centerfire versions. The M&P 22.

S&W M&P 22 Mod 22 LR 4.1" 12+1 Syn Fixed Backstrap Gr $338.00 SHIPS FREE

I have one and it is a real blast to shoot (no pun intended). I also have a Browning Buckmark and a Ruger Mark III 22/45 Hunter, both of which would also be fine choices. But I have to say that the M&P 22 is more fun to shoot and a lot easier to field strip for cleaning.


----------

